# [SOLVED] Resident Evil 2 Saving/Loading (FAT32) crashing when attempted



## ruinerjw (Jan 25, 2011)

okay. I had a hankering to play Resident Evil 2 again. After a hitchless installation, I started playing it and it seems to work fine. The only problem I had with it is it seems to save successfully, but then when you go to the load option the files dont show up. I researched it and it seems that since it was made for win98 the saves need to be in a FAT32. So I partitioned my HD made it FAT32 then I ran regedit and made the save location the new partition (it wouldnt allow me to change it in the game) tried a run through the game got to a save point and tried to save, I click on create new (save) and it crashes with the generic "this program needs to close" error report. I went back online and saw someone suggest installing it in the same partition as you save it in. So I went back to regedit and set the install path to the new partition as well. installed both the leon and claire (2 separate disks) to the new partition (we can call it drive R). then ran the game, same thing happened, I go to save it and it crashes. Now. one question I had is...im not sure if im actually running the install on the new partition.. do I have to like....BOOT into that partition? and do I need to give that partition an OS and everything? Will this cost me money? I also saw someone suggest using a USB flash drive in FAT32 I tried that as well and it too did not work, had almost the same result but in that case the 'create new' option in the save game screen didnt even show up. Anyway any suggestions or info on this would be helpful, thank you.

I do run this in compatibility mode but this only seems to affect the graphics, the save issue happens either way and it works both ways too.

FYI
Emachines T2893
1G RAM upgraded


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Resident Evil 2 Saving/Loading (FAT32) crashing when attempted*

Hello
the save files should not be affected if the disk in NTFS or FAT32
make sure that when you save the game, a save file is located in the saves folder belonging to the game


----------



## ruinerjw (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Resident Evil 2 Saving/Loading (FAT32) crashing when attempted*

Actually when I think about it this answer, tho at first seemed entirely over-simplified. was sort of the correct answer but the way to go about it was trickier than youd imagine. this walkthrough explains it: Resident Evil 2 save / load game fix - YouTube
Basically when you just install the game it makes a capcom folder and puts resident evil 2 inside that folder doing it this way the game will let you save it but you wont be able to load these saves. What I did was uninstall it, then made a folder called "ResidentEvil2" and told it to install into that folder-this by passes the creation of the 'capcom' folder. the game pops up-you must then change the save game folder destination from the capcom default to the RE2 folder you created, and of course run the game in compatibility mode for win95 (Not sure if it matters but this was done in the above walkthrough by going into the 'regist' folders for claire and leon and running the claireU and leonU (which on mine was claireP and leonP) and setting them to run in compatibility 95. Works perfectly! To think I had gone through so much effort trying to get this to work and all I had to do was install it in a different folder. Darn you capcom!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad to see you solved the issue and thanks for posting the solution
Enjoy your game


----------

